# Dumb question concerning optical viewfinders



## nickzou (Jan 21, 2013)

So I like playing around with adaptors and stuff. And well... I have 2 50mm's that I like to adapt onto my GF2. I was thinking about getting an optical viewfinder for it. So the equivalent focal length for 50's on a m4/3 is 100mm. I should get a 100mm optical viewfinder right? And I don't need the FED viewfinder for my FED (Jupiter-8) lens right?


----------



## BrianV (Jan 22, 2013)

You should get a 100mm finder, or a variable finder. You can find 100mm finders made by Canon for their rangefinder lens. If you find a finder for 85mm, which is more common, you could make a slightly smaller mask for it- or just black out some of the glass around the existing frame.

Random Ebay auction:

Kodak Finder for Retina Curtar Xenon 35mm F 4 Retina Longar Xenon 80mm F 4 | eBay

This one has a flip-up mask for 35/80. That would serve a 17mm lens as well. Thicken the mask slightly, will be closer to 100mm.


----------

